# breeding sandfish skinks



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

As i was watching my lizards have a play about in their viv i noticed the male bite the back of the females neck the n pull his body ontop of the female, swing his tail around underneath the female and BANG there he goes aving the ride of his life lol, they were at it for about 7-8 minutes!
so in a couple of month's hopefully have a couple of babies wahooo!!!:2thumb:!


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

well people do say that sex is better in the morning pmsl!!!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Best of luck!! Sandfish are great. What sex ratio do you keep?


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

awesome how many do you keep and how do you keep them?
are sandfish egg layers like most african skinks or live bearers?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Barney_M said:


> are sandfish egg layers like most african skinks or live bearers?



Good point, Im sure they are viviparous.


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

*sand fish skinks*

they are egg layers! at the mo i only have 1 male n 1 female and this is the first time i have ever kept them they are mint little lizards when they heat up, i only brought them for the kids really to look at but i cant find much information on the reproduction on them i know how long it takes the eggs to hatch and how to hatch them just not how long from the reproduction to the egg laying so if anyone knows please let me know! THANX!:2thumb:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

did you do anything to get them to breed? or just leave them to it? it might be worth checking out more common lizads from imular areas to see how to incubate the eggs. i imagine bearded dragon egg incubation wouldnt be much different. quite warm with low-moderate humdity


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

*breeding sand fish skinks*

i know how to incubate the eggs! just want to know how long it takes for her to lay her eggs after mating!
and i cooled them down then put the temp back up to 95 f and the basking of 105 f and then within a week BINGO they were breeding!
:2thumb:


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

*sandfish skinks*

so barney do u keep sand fish then or want to keep them?
there cool!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I would guess gestation time to be around the incubation time ... but thats a stab in the dark. PM wildlifewarrior he has a wide variety of animals and may have the answeres your looking for.

Keep us posted .


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

thanks for that i will ask him! i tink i will just watch out and then go from there lol at least i know how to do the important part lol!


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

i have put a couple of pics of them breeding on me profile but there near enough the same


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

i have 2 of these, adults, how do you sex them? they dont fight so i think they are 2 females or a male and female, thanks


----------



## trickie189 (Jan 14, 2009)

*how?*

how do you tell the sex of the sandfish skinks????


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

*sandfish skinks*

if you have a look at mine on my profile you will see a difference they do say that the males are more broader than the females but its the other way around in my case my female is bigger, im not 100% but think it has something to do with the colouration the males are a darker colour of yellow/orange n brown or more brighter as some may say lol where as the females are lighter in colour and more duller also the females have a little dent in the crutch and the males are flat! hope thats alright for you unfortunly there is not enought informatioin on these on the web will keep you informed of her progress, she has started to put on a little weight already and i estimated it to be 26th august she will lay her eggs lets hopoe im right!!!!


----------



## Sunfighter (Jun 20, 2021)

emasmad said:


> *sandfish skinks*
> 
> if you have a look at mine on my profile you will see a difference they do say that the males are more broader than the females but its the other way around in my case my female is bigger, im not 100% but think it has something to do with the colouration the males are a darker colour of yellow/orange n brown or more brighter as some may say lol where as the females are lighter in colour and more duller also the females have a little dent in the crutch and the males are flat! hope thats alright for you unfortunly there is not enought informatioin on these on the web will keep you informed of her progress, she has started to put on a little weight already and i estimated it to be 26th august she will lay her eggs lets hopoe im right!!!!





emasmad said:


> *sandfish skinks*
> 
> if you have a look at mine on my profile you will see a difference they do say that the males are more broader than the females but its the other way around in my case my female is bigger, im not 100% but think it has something to do with the colouration the males are a darker colour of yellow/orange n brown or more brighter as some may say lol where as the females are lighter in colour and more duller also the females have a little dent in the crutch and the males are flat! hope thats alright for you unfortunly there is not enought informatioin on these on the web will keep you informed of her progress, she has started to put on a little weight already and i estimated it to be 26th august she will lay her eggs lets hopoe im right!!!!





emasmad said:


> As i was watching my lizards have a play about in their viv i noticed the male bite the back of the females neck the n pull his body ontop of the female, swing his tail around underneath the female and BANG there he goes aving the ride of his life lol, they were at it for about 7-8 minutes!
> so in a couple of month's hopefully have a couple of babies wahooo!!!:2thumb:!


After 12 years, I hope that you're still on the forum. I'm highly interested in establishing a captive population of Sandfish. I've searched for a year now and I've only found one person (in Canada) who has successfully bred these animals, and it was an accident so he couldn't provide much info. Since you haven't posted any more, I'm guessing that your eggs didn't hatch? I'd really appreciate some help here if you can tell me how much did you cool them and for how long? At what temperature did you incubate the eggs? Did you provide moisture during incubation?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Start your own thread with the questions you have.


----------

